# Follow up poll from my previous question



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If you haven't lost patience with me yet, please vote for which brand of dog food sold at Petco you would feed your Maltese. As well as good nutrition, I am looking for firm, nonsmelly poop, no eyestaining, no scratching or licking paws, etc. You all know what I mean :smpullhair: And if you use another brand from Petco, please post that as well. I promise I'll make my big decision tomorrow & quit harping on this :innocent:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OK obviously I messed that up. I officially give up on this project. I'm buying Ol' Roy. 

Just kidding, I do give up on the poll but I'm not feeding my darlings Ol' Roy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I use Solid Gold without any of the problems you mentioned. However others have had problems with this brand. All of the problems you mentioned can be caused by an allergy as easily as dog food.

Also I don't see a poll to vote for a brand of dog food.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. My son uses Solid Gold for his Boston Terrier & he is pleased with it. You don't see a poll because I messed it up. :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OK obviously I messed that up. I officially give up on this project. I'm buying Ol' Roy.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Try the poll again. Don't give up and turn to Walmart for help ~ LOL

Mine eat NB Duck and Potato. I trade off with that and Wellness' New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato. Petco does sell the NB, and a few other good brands to choose from. Solid Gold is one of them.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

lol at least you tried :aktion033: 

Eros has been on Blue Buffalo ever since I got him and he isn't having any problems with itching, biting feet, smelly/soft poop, etc. I also cook for him a few times a week from his little doggy cookbook hehe. Good luck finding the "perfect" food for your baby 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> OK obviously I messed that up. I officially give up on this project. I'm buying Ol' Roy.
> 
> Just kidding, I do give up on the poll but I'm not feeding my darlings Ol' Roy.[/B]


Ol' Roy :smrofl: :smrofl: ....Laughing aside, I use Royal Canin Special 30 and swear by the stuff.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

The only decent food that my local Petco carries in the Natural Balance line. I switched for a while when all the recall stuff was going on but I've now went back to it and couldn't be happier.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Mia & Cody's mom was kind of enough to post a poll for me. :smilie_daumenpos: I would appreciate your votes. I think NB is ahead by quite a bit.


----------



## leelee (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not sure if your local petco carries this product, but a few month ago our petco started to carry these rolls in a refrigerator. Its called Deli Fresh. I got a coupon from their website and bought some. My Maltese loves it. here is the website, maybe you have seen it: 

http://www.delifreshpet.com/


----------

